# "Transmigration of Souls" -- stunning



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Several years ago I had started dating this lovely gal, and we hit it off nicely. Now she was a complete novice to classical music. She had attended a couple of performances of operas in which I was singing (I'm a classically trained baritone who's sung in many chorales and in quite a few local opera productions, mostly chorus or comprimario roles). Anyway...

As her introduction to classical music concerts, I got a couple of good tickets to the Houston Symphony's performance of Beethoven's 9th (may as well start off with a bang, eh?) and I really didn't pay a lot of attention to the intro piece of the program.

Well, it was American composer John Adams' "On the Transmigration of Souls", a choral piece which he wrote in 2002 to commemorate 9/11. Somehow even the existence of this work had escaped me and I was eager to hear it.

the work is modern. It begins with hushed tones and audio tapes of street sounds (traffic, car horns, etc) in a very low underlying pattern. Then it slowly builds. The whole vocal score is taken from relatives' and loved ones' messages that were posted on the fence surrounding the Twin Tower site. "I loved you, John" "You are my life and love, Karen" and so on, a low repetitive murmur that begins to build, with the orchestra, into a crashing crescendo and then subsides into quiet again.

I was blown away. It's one of the finest and most powerful modern choral compositions I've ever heard.

Here's a link to the text of the choral work, in PDF:
http://beauty.gmu.edu/AVT307/AVT307-003/text of on the transmigration.pdf

Whom else has heard "On The Transmigration of Souls"?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't heard it. But just reading your description and then the text itself brought that day back so vividly. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have this work and think very highly of it. It's not something I want to listen to very often, though. Somewhere on the net John Adams discusses the circumstances of its premiere performance, and the great difficulties involved.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Adams chose texts using the approach of an in memoriam piece for victims of a disaster. I thought the choice 'tasteful.' There is no denying its purpose or what it commemorates, while if the listener were unaware of both the dedication of the piece and the event which occasioned it, the piece could readily apply to a great and tragic loss of life from an earthquake... i.e. he chose the longer staying power universal vs. the politically topical.

That anyone could address such an event with such aplomb, so soon after that event, is formidable. Kudos to Mr. Adams.

Upon first hearing (radio broadcast of the premiere recording) I was quite impressed, moved, and liked the music.

Upon second hearing (live, outdoor concert, very fine orchestra) I was also moved, enjoyed the musical fabric.

Upon third hearing, it seemed to be structurally weak, and whole sections sounded less than interesting, to a point where I think it is 'not a good piece.'

I have similar reactions to a number of Adam's works, many of which I more than like. To be fair, the composer has lived solely off commissions, royalties and the occasional conducting gig from early on in his career. I think about 50% of his pieces are generally very well-crafted, but about that percent 'uninspired,' and those work far less for me than what I consider his successes. "On the transmigration of souls" is not, imho, a great success as a piece of music.

On first hearing, if you are sympathetic to those victims, the piece does and should 'blow you away.' After several hearings, as it is for any other piece, it has to stand completely on its musical legs.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with Petr that a work of music needs to stand on its own without sentimental links.

It's just that I do think that this choral work is superb regardless. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

katdad said:


> I agree with Petr that a work of music needs to stand on its own without sentimental links.
> 
> It's just that I do think that this choral work is superb regardless. Just my opinion of course.


as was mine "Just Opinion." Glad you enjoyed it. I did....


----------

